# grotek final flush help asap!!



## CaLIkUSh (Jan 10, 2009)

nute direction:

last week of flower: stop adding nutrients to the plants and feed for 1-2 days pure water then add 10 ml of grotek final flush per 5 liter of water

my question is 
after i feed pure water for the first 2 times do i feed grotek only once and flush is over or do i keep on feeding gro tek for the whole 2 weeks of flush or do i only use grotek only once and continue with water only for the 1&half weeks 

second question

after mixing 4 liters of pure water to 10ml gro tek i got a ph of 4.0 should i adjust to 6.3 directions doesnt mention


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 10, 2009)

the grotek should be used dead last right before you chop
it is not a food and you only need to use it once to flush


----------



## CaLIkUSh (Jan 10, 2009)

so the directions should say feed water for 7 to 14 days and on the final day of flush feed final flush but it says feed pure water for the first and second days of flush then add final flush. but i was thinking i'm going to feed it now 3rd day of flush and do the rest 13 days water only this is my first crop using final flush just want to test out 

main quetion is the ph: should i adjust ph to 6.3 or leave the way it is


----------



## Doalude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can use the final flush all they way till you chop it down you'll be fine.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry definately correct the PH


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think you need a 2 week flush when you use a leaching agent.


----------



## guitarzan (Jul 29, 2020)

It's 2ml of Final Flush per Litre of water, so 8ml per 4 L, not 10ml...I'd try and get the pH in around 6 +/- 0.2...in the last flush.


----------

